
Show HN: Wysgy, a commandline notes app for power users - acidicfaustine
https://crates.io/crates/wysgy
======
acidicfaustine
Hi HN,

author here. I asked HN ten days back [1] (summarizing here):

\-------------

(a) I want to use a Graph Database as a personal todo list, organizer,
knowledge repo. Example: say I'm looking for new houses to rent, I want to
create nodes and relationships around this. Some nodes could be the available
houses themselves (along with their properties/traits). Some nodes could be
the criteria for the houses themselves. I want a single place visualize all my
activity, todos, knowledge base, to-read links, all interconnected. (b)
Optionally, I want to be able to create dashboards that show some specific
part of the graph in a very readable way (such as 2D tables, flowcharts, etc.)
What I have tried: Neo4J - Cypher covers (b) but inputting nodes and
relationships is not a user friendly task.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20196008](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20196008)

\----------

Based on comment/s I received, I built one in Rust. Description and usage
instructions in link. Eager to receive feedback.

